# Game #36: Cavs @ Nuggets (1/18/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 36*_







*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-15) @* *Denver Nuggets** (20-19)*

_*Wednesday, January 18, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Pepsi Center*, Denver, Colorado

*Head Coaches*









Mike Brown / George Karl

*Probable Staters*















Eric Snow / Andre Miller
















Damon Jones / Earl Watson
















LeBron James / Carmelo Anthony
















Alan Henderson / Kenyon Martin
















Zydrunas Ilgauskas / Francisco Elson

*Cleveland Cavaliers Bench*




































Mike Wilks / Luke Jackson / Ira Newble / Donyell Marshall / Anderson Varejao

*Denver Nuggets Bench*






















Earl Boykins / Greg Buckner / Eduardo Najera

*Cleveland Cavaliers' Notes*

*** Regain confidence in the midst of the losing streak and don’t put too much pressure on themselves. Cleveland needs to compete but also remember to have fun out there.

*** The shooters (Damon, Luke, Donyell) quickly need to find their grooves. They’ll need to be confident and assertive to help LeBron. If the shooters miss a few shots, hang their heads, and proceed to pass up open shots, it’ll be LeBron and Zydrunas out there by themselves again. 

*** Cleveland has to get back for transition defense. Guys will need to communicate and switch when necessary. Too many times, we’ve seen guys point fingers or stick to their man in transition, failing to pick up the ball and make adjustments on the fly.

*** With Larry out and possibly Drew as well, LeBron needs to keep up his consistent series of monster games. While it always comes down to LeBron, with a depleted squad, even more responsibilities are placed upon his shoulders.

*Denver Nuggets' Notes*

*** Push the tempo and challenge the Cavaliers to a track meet.

*** Pack the lane and test to see if Marshall and Jones are fully back and out of their slumps. Don’t let LeBron James win the game. Make Cleveland’s other starters and bench players chip in. Especially the bench players who haven’t played well in the last few games.

*** Remain patient on offense through the use of constant ball movement. Eventually, Cleveland’s defense will be a step slow or simply fail to react, yielding high percentage shots. Denver can get good shots if they remain focused.

*Overview*

Cleveland is in the midst of a losing streak and Denver is playing good basketball as of late. Meaning Denver should be the favorite in this game. Cleveland’s backcourt and bench must provide help. LeBron alone isn’t enough against many teams, especially teams with talent like the Nuggets.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Denver Nuggets Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeBron looks forward to Oscar night*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *LeBron looks forward to Oscar night*
> 
> Wednesday, January 18, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Smile high again for Carmelo*












> _The Nuggets’ Carmelo Anthony falls to the floor after making the game-winning shot in a 139-137 triple-overtime victory against the Suns on Jan. 10._
> 
> *CAVALIERS*
> *Smile high again for Carmelo*
> ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Smile high again for Carmelo*

wow, first time I've visited a Cavs game thread in awhile, very well done Remy23.

Even with all the injuries that's a nice looking bench you guys got, too bad the starters outside of King James and Big Z aren't too flattering...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/18/2006 | Injuries turn players into spectators*












> *Injuries turn players into spectators*
> *Hughes, Gooden, Ilgauskas can only sit and watch as battered Cavaliers continue tough road trip*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 01/18/2006 | Injuries turn players into spectators*

No Z, Gooden, and Hughes? Just great


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DAMON TO THE BENCH!!! :cheers: 

Ira back to the starting lineup... :dead:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown wants to win this one on the defensive end. The Nuggets aren't even guarding Henderson, Snow, or Newble.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why are they talking about Newble "working the rust off"? He's always sucked at shooting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a dunk. He needs to go inside because the early jumpers aren't there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Henderson blew that pass by James.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Denver clogging the lanes and nobody finishing easy buckets. Such a pitiful performance thus far, surprised the lead is only 10.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There is no scoring on this team anymore. Unless Lebron tries to go for 100 tonight, the Cavs won't score enough to stay within 10.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I thought Carmelo v. LeBron talk ended last year...now they have all of these graphics and stats, "Forever Linked"? Mike Tirico, shut the **** up and leave them alone.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. It kind of distracts from watching the game when those graphics are constantly flashed and they keep talking about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oogly.

Anderson is woefully out of shape. I think it's going to take him a month to get his bounce back. He just doesn't have his timing or springs right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down by 14 (14-28) at the end of the first quarter. Cleveland is 4-18 from the field.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cleveland: Where shooters go to die.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow! who is that short guy for the cavs!? when you turn it over on a breakaway, then get swatted by earl boykins, time to sit that guy down...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Mike Wilks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Slava?
Did Sasha change his name?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland's offense is picking up a little bit.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why does it seem like there are 20 timeouts per half?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What the **** kind of foul was that? That sucks Eric plays great defense, and they call that bull****?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Times like these I wish Mike Brown didn't look like he was at Disneyland all the time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z is starting to roll.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's been throwing some nice passes tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wihtout big z we are ****ing horrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ is killing his field goal percentage post-hughes dropout.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Absolutely shocking that it's so close. Nuggets kind of put their foot off the pedal at the beginning of the second. Marshall, Jones, and Pavlovic have each hit 3's, which is encouraging.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> wihtout big z we are ****ing horrible


Dude. Without Larry and Drew we are horrible. This is last year's team right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 5 at halftime (43-48). Considering the lead was much bigger at one point and we were playing terrible, it's not bad all things considered.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Larry may not have scored efficiently but the energy he brings and the fact that he's actually competent gets a lot of respect from defenses. Drew would've finished those Henderson misses and Cavs would be up. I think those two were underappreciated when they were playing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think most people appreciated Hughes (even when he had nights where his stats weren't great, he could still be having a good game doing all the little things). Now when it comes to Drew, he's often a whipping boy on many websites. Some love him and others hate him. I've always liked Drew myself.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we shouldnt trade drew i dont think varejao is rready. I think we should resign him because hes playing real good this year.. we have to get a defensive pg who can shoot , and gel and mabye we can contend


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

k-mart is the reason this game is so close. what a waste of serious money... :nonono:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> we shouldnt trade drew i dont think varejao is rready. I think we should resign him because hes playing real good this year.. we have to get a defensive pg who can shoot , and gel and mabye we can contend


I agree. As big a fan as I am of Verejao, the shoulder injury has basically made this season a wash for him. We can't really see what we have with him. Plus, he looks big enough to be a center in the NBA IMO.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If he replaced that fat with muscle, then he could definitely be a center.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ As long as AV would still have his quickness and spring in his step, I'd be all for that.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

our defense is so terrible, i'm pretty sure you all are winning this one.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is creeping back into the game. Henderson has been looking good here in the 3rd and the Cavs are drawing fouls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Interesting to note, that it seems no matter who the Cavs start at power forward during Lebron's career, they get double doubles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> If he replaced that fat with muscle, then he could definitely be a center.


Whew. I thought I had just remembered AV wrong. But yeah, he looks like he ate the old Anderson. Apparently the shoulder injury did nothing to stop his ability to cram food down his gullet. Can you not run on a bad shoulder?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow! no wonder lebron is so good. the refs give him EVERYTHING!

this is like watching the steelers vs colts...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> wow! no wonder lebron is so good. the refs give him EVERYTHING!


Depends on what you're looking for mate. I've seen 2-3 hacks not called on LeBron driving in the lane.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Crawford needs to go to a retirement home. 3 T's in 10 seconds?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

2 techs on Cleveland and 1 on Denver. Crawford isn't taking no junk tonight. LMAO!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Refs are losing control of the game.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What has happened to LeBron's free throw shooting?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Boykins stole the rebound from AV and then Miller drove on him. That's not the real AV.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> What has happened to LeBron's free throw shooting?


Been off for a while. When the season started, LeBron almost used a different form when shooting them but as reverted back to his old style recently.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 1 at the end of the third quarter (70-71).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Boykins stole the rebound from AV and then Miller drove on him. That's not the real AV.


He just doesn't have that spring in his step.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha is having a nice game.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cavs just seem like theyre allergic to 2 possession leads.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The finish is going to be a tight race. This has me nervous.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Not confident at all.... we arent hitting our foul shots... put sasha back out there he looked active, let him pick up his 6th...


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

So if Lebron fouls out... is that 3rd time in his career?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What is this, the road trip of close but no cigar losses?

If only you got less of a loss when you lost in the last minute.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah, I would think so. It hasn't happened to him often.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

I can see Lebron getting a last second shot to win/tie.... 3 in a row


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That last sequence was scary. Great strip by Big Z (solid defense).

Sasha makes a big shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Morongk22 said:


> I can see Lebron getting a last second shot to win/tie.... 3 in a row


No ****. Maybe he can finally make one?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude big z is hella tight when he isnt taking crappy shots. lol we better not lose this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I was thinking in my mind, "No 3's" and they nailed a 3-ball. Ack!


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmmmmmm......... up 2 under a minute... and we still have Damon out there...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Milwaukee lost tonight. The one good thing about this losing streak, is that for the most part the Pacers and Bucks and Bulls haven't taken much advantage of it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> No ****. Maybe he can finally make one?


Not sure about that. LeBron always has trouble breathing at high altitude. For all his legendary stamina (48 minute nights on back-to-back nights), he said he's tired after 5 minutes in Denver.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James to the line. Please make these (or at least 1 of them).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron needs to fix his issues at the line. 6-11 ain't cool.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

it was nice pav made that pass its a 2 for 1 now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

He's a walking vegetable. For all of LeBron's legendary stamina, I've never seen him so weak before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was kind of easy. Good job Ira.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude FOUL him


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

that was the worst defense ive ever seen


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Newble gives him his strong hand uncontested to the rim. Why does Newble have an NBA contract? I'm being serious here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who hasn't been taught to cut off the baseline?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice offensive play there Mike Brown.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha to the line. Please make them both.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought this game was over after that horrible 1st quarter, I left in disgust. Glad to see they fought back.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

pav gets blocked on every goddamn shot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a terrible sequence!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron, what the hell are you doing!?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ok what the **** lebron


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hes gonan get so much **** from this if he doesnt make a 3 here


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i think lebron wanted the triple double...y else would he pass a wide open 3 to pavlovic???


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down by 3 with 4.2 seconds left.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF Lebron....that seriously pissed me off.

He better make a 3 here...I don't like his body language


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is going to catch so much **** now. He just tied the label of choker around his kneck.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i think lebron wanted the triple double...y else would he pass a wide open 3 to pavlovic???


He's been shooting terrible tonight. All his points are pretty much lay ups or dunks tonight. His jumper was looking bad, so he isn't confident.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James off the backboard!1


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron was fouled!!!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Make The Fts


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wow amazing play lebron...now hit these fts man


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy crap. He got the rebound. Please god make them both.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

He's gotta MAKE THESE TWO


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

wow, i can't believe we can't even get a board on the free throw line.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh, LeBron...get a free throw coach please. That is a heartbreak.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That has to be the most amazing choke job I've ever seen from anybody. He choked on at least 5 diffrent occasions.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

god we suck


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 89, Denver 90*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That **** is embarassing....Lebron's body language was just awful there at the end of the game.

WHere is the confidence??? Where is the swagger?? 

He was running from the FT line before he followed through on the 2nd shot.... :dead:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Box Score*

Not good, at all. Hughes needs to get back, fast. Now. Immediately.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Even if Henderson tips that in it woulda been on ESPN that Lebron is a choker... Also you cant win when your whole team misses about 3-4 ft to finish off 3pt plays in the fourth quarter...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn we've lost 3 games by less than what 2 pts on this trip? Unbelievable. 

FT's and giving up too many Offensive Boards killed us as usual.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> WHere is the confidence??? Where is the swagger??


Just isn't there. LeBron looked terrible tonight from the 1st quarter on. He was looking bad all night, so I'm not shocked he didn't magically turn on the switch.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree to whom ever posted about Lebrons swagger and body language. It looked terrible... and atleast Sasha has balls enough to take a shot he took to the hoop back to back times. A player who doesnt get playing time in the first half isnt scared to take back to back possession with the game on the line to the rack...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*



EHL said:


> Not good, at all. Hughes needs to get back, fast. Now. Immediately.


Hughes is out for like another 6 weeks.......what a nightmare situation.

Ferry might have to make a move if the ship isn't righted soon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe he should trade for Derek Fisher? Is Robert Horry available? We need someone to take the last second shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The bad part about it now is Lebron is thinking about it...you can tell by the way he's shying away from the ball late in games and nervous at the line. 

Any other point in time if LBJ gets that wide open 3, he drills it. The end of the Laker game, he goes up strong with the shot. Hell early in the season he would take over 4th qtrs entirely. But now that he's had some miscues the last few games his confidence isn't there right now and that's troubling. 

He needs to hit one here soon that will get the monkey off his back.....we don't want this being a long term problem...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The bad part about it now is Lebron is thinking about it...you can tell by the way he's shying away from the ball late in games and nervous at the line.
> 
> Any other point in time if LBJ gets that wide open 3, he drills it. The end of the Laker game, he goes up strong with the shot. Hell early in the season he would take over 4th qtrs entirely. But now that he's had some miscues the last few games his confidence isn't there right now and that's troubling.
> 
> He needs to hit one here soon that will get the monkey off his back.....we don't want this being a long term problem...


I think it was complete lose-lose situation. LeBron was shooting poorly from the field and if he took that and missed, then people would say, "Why did you take the last shot? Your jumper looked like crap all night long and you never found your rhythm. So you'll fling up a jumper when you're ice cold to win the game?" And of course by passing off, LeBron looks like a coward. So you're right, he's thinking about it a lot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Somebody needs to get in his ear and get his head screwed back on. I have no problem with him taking the final shot and missing. But passing to Sasha Pavlovic is stupid. I could see if it was Z. But on two consecutive games he's passed off shots to Sasha and Eric Snow. That's just poor basketball IQ.

Ugh. I think I'll wait until this roadtrip is over to start watching the Cavs again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the quote in my sig says it all........

Melo stepped it up in the closing minutes, LeBron passed up shots and missed big FTs...

Don't get me wrong, I like LeBron...and I like him a hell of alot more than Melo, but the guy hasn't shown me that 'superstar talent' at the end of games in his career.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yeah but it would be nice to have the best center almost of all-time on your team, ya know make defense think... hmmm which person is gonna take the last second shot... If you watched our game Buckner was not going ot have anything to do with Lebron even touching the ball... everyone watching the game knew he was going to try andget into his hands... as for the Heat... Wade/Shaq pick your poison... Lebron doesnt have that luxury...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Yeah but it would be nice to have the best center almost of all-time on your team, ya know make defense think... hmmm which person is gonna take the last second shot... If you watched our game Buckner was not going ot have anything to do with Lebron even touching the ball... everyone watching the game knew he was going to try andget into his hands... as for the Heat... Wade/Shaq pick your poison... Lebron doesnt have that luxury...



he's got Z, who's arguably (and definitely according to you) the 2nd best center in the league behind Shaq. At the end of games does Shaq ever get the ball, NO. He would get fouled immediately so we don't have him as an option. So that really doesn't make sense...at the end of a big game, the ball is in Wade's hands. Dwyane HAS hit big shots, in big games (playoffs *cough*) and has also had to guard big time players in big time situations, unlike someone who's been quoted as not wanting to guard Kobe or Melo.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/19/2006 | Cavaliers lose close one again*












> *Cavaliers lose close one again*
> *Losing streak reaches five as plays fail in the clutch*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Yeah but it would be nice to have the best center almost of all-time on your team, ya know make defense think... hmmm which person is gonna take the last second shot... If you watched our game Buckner was not going ot have anything to do with Lebron even touching the ball... everyone watching the game knew he was going to try andget into his hands... as for the Heat... Wade/Shaq pick your poison... Lebron doesnt have that luxury...


Z is the better center to have down the stretch. If he gets fouled it's automatic. And at this stage of his career, he's just as deadly as Shaq with his scoring. They should have run the play for Z to take the 3, just like the Phoenix game last year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Road stays weary for Cavs*












> *Road stays weary for Cavs*
> *James misses on foul line, tip falls short*
> 
> Thursday, January 19, 2006
> ...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I suppose so. But the good thing with LeBron is that failure has been his best teacher. Whether it was his jumpshot or defense, things he originally failed over and over and initially was never good at, LeBron found a way to overcome. I don't expect this will be any different. The funny thing about this recent choking reputation being pushed by the media, is that I wonder where was this choking talk in LeBron's rookie year? Where was this talk in LeBron's sophomore year? You mean to tell me it takes two-and-a-half years before this arises? Either people were slow to realize this problem or are simply being opportunists, striking while the iron is hot. If this was always such a problem, you think James would have been grilled about it from day one. Going back to what I said earlier in this thread, LeBron needs to improve his confidence and for the future, learn how to breath in Denver. When I said James looked weak, I meant in a physical sense. I bet I could have walked up and with a gentle push, shoved LeBron to the floor. If LeBron looks that weak in future games again, the Cleveland medical staff and trainers better take a look at him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

High altitude is real. That **** makes you light headed.

Danny Ferry should trade Lebron for Melo. Probably have to send Gooden with him to get the deal done. Nobody wants a choker.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

People need to stop taking such a small and recent sample size to heart. He has hit two last second 3 pointers to tie games at the end of regulation. His fourth quarter performance has been at the top of anybody in the league.

That being said questionable decisions to pass to Snow and Sasha: not the two people you want shooting jumpers. With regards to FT shooting: his FT shooting OVERALL has not been good since he had a hot start - this was a problem last year I had with him as well.

With regards to the losing streak: perk up remarkable we're still in games with 2/5 starters out and a third who was barely able to play. Last year these would have all been blowouts


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

my question is......when did LeBron become such a shaky FT shooter? I never noticed that as a weakness in his game until this season

(Edit: forgot to log out...this is Shaq_Diesel, not morongk2)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Morongk22 said:


> my question is......when did LeBron become such a shaky FT shooter? I never noticed that as a weakness in his game until this season
> 
> (Edit: forgot to log out...this is Shaq_Diesel, not morongk2)


 He's never been a great FT shooter: I simply hate it when he takes technical FT's. I don't think I've seen a player miss as many techs as LEbron


----------

